# Icy conditions in UK



## Richard Schollar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yesterday morning the ground was frozen and then it started to rain and the rain froze when it hit the ground turning many of the roads/pavements into ice rinks.  

Enter me cycling to the train station.  Got as far as the train station, but when I turned into it, I came straight off the bike and headbutted the road.  After ambulance/hospital I now have what promises to be an impressive scar over my left eyebrow (required stitches rather than being glued) and currently have bruised chest/neck/shoulder and sore right thumb.

Thankfully I was wearing a cycle helmet so that took most of the impact.  It could have been far worse otherwise.  Top of my shopping list Boxing Day is to get another helmet.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 24, 2009)

Be careful... Get well. Because of snow, we had here 2 days of no public transportation in Holland.


----------



## Domski (Dec 24, 2009)

Ditto Richard, although I was flying around (literally) on my Marin in the woods/old quarry near where I live rather than cycling to the station. Didn't bother going to the hospital but when I woke up and looked at the damage the next day I reckon I probably should have done. Hey ho it'll give everyone something to laugh at with sporting a scar and black eye for Christmas dinner.

Take it easy,

Dom


----------



## Andy Pope (Dec 24, 2009)

Ouch! Glad to hear you are okay though.
Always thought you had a thick head :P

And just incase the bump on your head affected your memory you will remind you that you promised to buy ALL the beers at the next drinking session!

Have a merry and safe Christmas.


----------



## barry houdini (Dec 24, 2009)

Get well soon, Richard

Don't think I'd even contemplate cycling in those conditions, why didn't you adopt the contortionist position to protect your bonce? 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks All 

If it's at all icy next week I definitely won't be cycling in!  I ache today   I think the adrenaline must have masked it yesterday because today I just don't want to move at all!

Dom, glad to hear you're OK - I was very glad there were people around yesterday who helped me up and dialled 999.  Could have been nasty for you if you'd been knocked out and there was nobody around to help!

Thanks Andy - would have felt bad if I didn't keep to that promise.  Sometimes I can be so generous...


----------



## Domski (Dec 24, 2009)

> Dom, glad to hear you're OK - I was very glad there were people around yesterday who helped me up and dialled 999. Could have been nasty for you if you'd been knocked out and there was nobody around to help!


 
It was a high speed crash on my racer, which was a full 999 ambulance job, that persuaded me to wear a helmet after years of not doing, although I've yet to be persuaded to stick one on my head for snowboarding.

The aches and pains will wear off soon enough I'm sure.

Have a good Christmas.

Dom


----------



## TinaP (Dec 24, 2009)

OK, all of you...

Wear your helmets and keep your heads safe.  I need too much Excel help to have all the gurus clonkin' their noggins.

I'm glad to hear it was only cuts and bruises.  Hope everything heals quickly.


----------



## lenze (Dec 24, 2009)

Most of the bicyclist in Montana invest in "Studded Tires" for the winter. Something to think about.

lenze


----------



## VoG (Dec 24, 2009)

Speedy recovery Richard and Merry Christmas!

Prob_VoG_Cycle =BINOMDIST(1,10000,0.001,TRUE)


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Richard, glad to hear you're okay.  But seriously, bicycling on ice?  Are you mad?  I'm glad you got away with naught but a knot.

As a sidenote, we have drizzle and 27°F (-3°C) and 30 mph winds (50 kph) so yeah, about busted my tuckus going across the street to pick up the mail.  I did make sure to check up and down the street a good distance before trying to cross lest I end up **** over teakettle in the middle of the road - seein's ta how folks might have a bit of trouble stopping.

At Barry - LOL (seriously, made me chuckle out load, specially when I considered what he'd do if the helmut remained lodged...)


----------



## Oorang (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm torn, part of me feels bad for you.  And the other part of me wants to know what on earth you were thinking?


----------



## RoryA (Dec 26, 2009)

In his neck of the woods there were too many abandoned cars in the road to _drive _to the station I guess...


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 27, 2009)

barry houdini said:


> ...why didn't you adopt the contortionist position to protect your bonce?


Come to think of it, the caption for that image could be: "Hey, where'd my bike go?"

Seriously though, sounds like a couple of nasty accidents! I hope Richard and Dom are both feeling somewhat better now.


----------



## Colin Legg (Dec 27, 2009)

Get better soon, Richard. 

I also hope that none of the tinnies you were carrying were lost or damaged.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 27, 2009)

Colin Legg said:


> I also hope that none of the tinnies you were carrying were lost or damaged.


I guess the open one was.


----------

